# شوفو البنات بعد الجواز



## Samir poet (23 أغسطس 2012)

*الزواج : يكون الزوج زبوناً دائماً في محلات بيع الورود 
بعد الزواج : يكون زبوناً دائماً لدي محلات الخضار 


قبل الزواج : يكون الكلام طويلاً مثل أغاني أم كلثوم 
بعد الزواج : يكون الكلام قصيراً مثل أغاني شادية 


قبل الزواج : (المشي في الأسواق والأيدي متأهبة لدفع ثمن الجهاز) طبعا مبسوط 
بعد الزواج : أيضاً الأيدي متأهبة حتى تمسك الزوجة قبل أن تفر لأقرب محل 


قبل الزواج : لو تطلبي لبن العصفور أجيبه 
بعد الزواج : لبن المراعي يملأ الأسواق فما حاجتنا للبن العصفور؟ 


قبل الزواج : يتصرف الزوج كما لو كان مرشحاً في الانتخابات 
بعد الزواج : يتصرف كما لو كان وزيراً في حكومة مهمتها رفض المطالب الشعبية 


قبل الزواج : المرأة آذان صاغية 
بعد الزواج : أفواه مفتوحة 


قبل الزواج : أنا والعذاب وهواك 
بعد الزواج : أنت والعذاب فقط 


قبل الزواج : الرومانسية أن تهدي خطيبتك وردة 
بعد الزواج : ايه الكلام الفاضي ده ؟ لو كنت جبت حاجة عليها القيمة مش كان أحسن؟ 


قبل الزواج : تريدك أن تكون جميلاً بما يكفي لأن توافق على الــ ! زواج منك 
بعد الزواج : تريدك قبيحاً بما فيه الكفاية لأن تبعد عنك كل إعجاب 


قبل الزواج : الزوجة تحافظ على قوامها 
بعد الزواج : لا تحافظ على قوامها فقط وأنما تضاعفه 


قبل الزواج : تنصت الزوجة بأهتمام 
بعد الزواج : لا تنصت بأهتمام إلا إذا كان زوجها نائماً 


قبل الزواج : الرجل أعمى والمرأة خرساء 
بعد الزواج : الرجل عيون زائغة والمرأة لسانها أطول منها أي بما يكفي لأن تفتح محطة تبث على مدار الساعة

قبل الزواج : الخطيبة تحبك كما أنت ولا تريد تغييرك 
بعد الزواج : تريد تغييرك وإذا تغيرت شكت من أنك لست الرجل الذي تزوجته

و كل ده و احنا شايلين و محملين و ساكتيين* 
​​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه
ياعيني بأمانه هبكي هبكي بجد
مستحملين كتييير مننا ههههههههه

جميييل سمير ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## Samir poet (23 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ياعيني بأمانه هبكي هبكي بجد
> مستحملين كتييير مننا ههههههههه
> 
> ...


اة والله مستحملين اوووووووى
منكم ربنا يقوينا عليكم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2012)

*مين اللي مستحملين دول
اومال احنا نقول اااااااااااااااااايه

عجبت لك ياااازمن 

موضوع جميل وزي بعضه ربنا يباركك
*


----------



## Samir poet (23 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مين اللي مستحملين دول
> اومال احنا نقول اااااااااااااااااايه
> 
> عجبت لك ياااازمن
> ...


ههههههههههههه
معلش مرةمعاكم
ومرةعلينا
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## PoNA ELLY (23 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههههه 
موضوع جميل ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Samir poet (23 أغسطس 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> موضوع جميل ربنا يباركك​


هههههههههههههههه
ميرسية لردك الجميل


----------



## زياد الهمامى (23 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههه

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## Samir poet (23 أغسطس 2012)

عطر الكلام قال:


> ههههههه
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع


ههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه
ميرسية لردك الجميل


----------



## النهيسى (23 أغسطس 2012)

*شكرا جدا جدا*​


----------



## Samir poet (23 أغسطس 2012)

شكر لردك الجميل


----------



## MaRiNa G (27 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههه
قال يعني انتوا غلابة وعلي نيااتكوا 
كفاااية افترا 
ربنا يباركك سمير وتخف علينا شوية​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 أغسطس 2012)

كلامك صح بعد الزواج كل شىء بيتغير


----------



## Samir poet (27 أغسطس 2012)

MaRiNa G قال:


> هههههههههههه
> قال يعني انتوا غلابة وعلي نيااتكوا
> كفاااية افترا
> ربنا يباركك سمير وتخف علينا شوية​


اة غلابة اى والنعمة غلابة
ومن كتر قسوتكم علينا
خلونى عدو المراة
هههههههههههه
وميرسية ليكى ربنا يباركك
واتقل عليكم ومش اخف 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (27 أغسطس 2012)

كل ده ياسمير وانت لسه مفيش اى ارتباط ولا حتى من طرف واحد
امال انا اقول ايه بس .... حسب الله ونعمة الوكيل 

بكرة يا سمير نشوفك داخل المنتدى وانت بتعيط وشايل عيل على كتفك .... زى كده


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههه 
لحد امتى كدا دايما مظلومين احنا:smile01
 اشكرك سمير


----------



## Samir poet (27 أغسطس 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> كلامك صح بعد الزواج كل شىء بيتغير


تمام وشكر على ردك


----------



## Samir poet (27 أغسطس 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> كل ده ياسمير وانت لسه مفيش اى ارتباط ولا حتى من طرف واحد
> امال انا اقول ايه بس .... حسب الله ونعمة الوكيل
> 
> بكرة يا سمير نشوفك داخل المنتدى وانت بتعيط وشايل عيل على كتفك .... زى كده


بالعكس يا كبير
انا هخلى اهلى يربو الاطفال
مش ناقص وجع دماغ
هههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (27 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههه
> لحد امتى كدا دايما مظلومين احنا:smile01
> اشكرك سمير


انتى هتقوليلى
واضحى انكم مظلومين
الصورة لاتكدب ابدا
ههههههههههه


----------

